

LaTeX On Web - DanielRibeiro
http://docs.latexlab.org/

======
ColinWright
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1326899>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1326265>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1326214> <\- This has lots of comments

~~~
gsivil
Does any one remember what was the state of the experiment last year that most
of those threads were active?

------
ggchappell
A front page that tells me nothing, followed by a required sign-in? No thanks.

I have no idea what this site is, although "LaTeX on Web" sounds promising. I
suggest changing the site to be more visitor-friendly.

